# Wretched Appeasement to Moslem Migrants in Sweden



## Brynmr (Oct 7, 2016)

*A gang of 5 Muslim invaders brutally raped a wheelchair-bound woman for hours, forcing their handicapped victim to suffer through the most debauched torture imaginable. Just days after police arrested the rapists, however, they were released without any charges for one unbelievable reason: She didn’t fight back hard enough or try to run.*

http://www.barenakedislam.com/2016/...oman-because-the-woman-didnt-try-to-run-away/

I'm sure some of our radical Lefties in America would concur - which means it will happen here.


----------



## aris2chat (Oct 7, 2016)

where is a machete when you need one?


----------



## Brynmr (Oct 7, 2016)

Rape is no big deal as long as it's Moslems doing the raping.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 8, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> A gang of 5 Muslim invaders brutally raped a wheelchair-bound woman for hour ..... however, they were released without any charges for one unbelievable reason: *She didn’t fight back hard enough* or try to run.


Bull shit. Her 'story' was *too weak* not her 'self defense'.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 8, 2016)

Spreading lies in order to encourage violence should be an offence.

* Mod Edit -- too close to family reference. *

Shocking stuff.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 8, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Spreading lies ....... *You have already roped in one inbred on this thread.... *.


Make that *two.*



Brynmr said:


> A gang of 5 Muslim *invaders ... *


According to her own story, *she was invited to the home of one of them*. She accepted.


----------



## aris2chat (Oct 8, 2016)

Historically there is an understanding in some cases during war, but no forgiveness.
Justice should be in the hands of the victim.
No! is no.  Where she was is not the issue.
Being in a different country does not mean you an ignore the laws there or behave as you might think you can in your own country, with four witnesses however it can end with execution if accused of rape.

What is happening is not Islam, it is an attack and terrorism, don't touch is and change your ways to ours or you will see more of the same.  Even ending the use of alcohol, ending the consumption of pork or making women dress more modesty will not improve the situation only empower them.  Islam does not apply non muslims, they are allowed to follow their own religion and customs even when conquered by the muslims empire.  Radial and fundamentalists are not real muslims and long past time the majority become vocal and say "not in my name" or takfir for those who abuse Islam to control people.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 9, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Spreading lies in order to encourage violence should be an offence.You have already roped in one inbred on this thread.
> Shocking stuff.








 Like you did in the lead up to the referendum, and then for 3 months after ?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 9, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




You should stop making such comments about others, then.

 Opposing the Islamization of Europe does not an inbred make.  Considering the actual rate of inbreeding among Muslims, the reverse is more likely true.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 9, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I realized you still live with your elderly mother, but I had no idea that she and your father were siblings.
> ...




 But it is o.k. for him to do so because he supports Islamists, right?


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 9, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> But it is o.k. for him to do so because he supports Islamists, right?


*First *of all he didn't make such a vile and slanderous comment to you or your family. *Secondly,* he never said that he supports Islamist. You are only making it up.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 9, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > But it is o.k. for him to do so because he supports Islamists, right?
> ...



 His vile and slanderous posting was against somebody else.

 He has an undeniable track record here defending all manner of Islamist atrocities, including the rape of children.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 9, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Spreading lies ....... *You have already roped in one inbred on this thread.... *.
> ...



Think you need to read the account again. She shared a cab. One of the guys asked to use her bathroom. The others busted in behind. .


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 9, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> He has an undeniable track record here defending all manner of Islamist atrocities, including the rape of children.


No, he does not. It's just that you think in *'black & white'* and *'with us or against us'.* If you call suicide bombers *cowards* but I say they are most certainly are *not cowards* ..... does it mean that agree with what they do? Tommy has never defended any atrocities and I defy you to proved me wrong.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 9, 2016)

That makes them criminals.  What religion they are is irrelevant.  Women will be raped every minute of every day in the United States... by White men, Black men, Hispanic men, Native American men, Muslim men, Christian men, Atheist men, Jewish men... it doesn't matter who they are, they are criminals.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 9, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


No, not true. It happened at his flat. She shared a taxi with one man. She asked to used his WC. The others came into his flat afterwards. I've read what she told the police.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 9, 2016)

The OP is an obvious lie.
The Prosecutor let them go because he didnt have a case.
Våldtäktsmisstänkta i Visby släppta


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 9, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...



Hey Glasnost -- It's right up there in the OP. When I checked the story from a Swede newspaper source -- it read the same way.  Let me blow it up for you..

_Sweden was shocked when national headlines revealed that a handicapped woman in her 30s was overtaken by a group of at least 5 men who had forced their way into her house over the weekend in Visby. Aftonbladet reports that the woman shared a taxi with one of the men on a ride home from the pub before the suspect asked to use her restroom. It was after she let him in that his friends burst into the home and took turns raping her for several hours._


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 9, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The OP is an obvious lie.
> The Prosecutor let them go because he didnt have a case.
> Våldtäktsmisstänkta i Visby släppta


Yes. That is exactly what they said. Her story was not strong enough.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 9, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Hey Glasnost -- It's right up there in the OP. When I checked the story from a Swede newspaper source -- it read the same way.  Let me blow it up for you..
> 
> _Sweden was shocked when national headlines revealed that a handicapped woman in her 30s was overtaken by a group of at least 5 men who had forced their way into her house over the weekend in Visby. Aftonbladet reports that the woman shared a taxi with one of the men on a ride home from the pub before the suspect asked to use her restroom. It was after she let him in that his friends burst into the home and took turns raping her for several hours._


Sorry, but I don't care what your translation says. It's wrong. Here is what was said:

*"Hon har berättat hur hon delade taxi hem efter ett restaurangbesök med en av männen och behövde låna toaletten. (< NOTE: Subordinate clause)

– Hon följde med honom in och hade inga farhågor om att det skulle hända något. Där har mannen i fråga tagit tillfället i akt och utnyttjat situationen. Övergreppen har börjat på toaletten, säger Staffan Fredriksson, kvinnans målsägarbiträde. Efter hand anslöt sig flera män, enligt kvinnans berättelse".*


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 9, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Sorry, I got a Swedish newspaper source translated that confirms the story in the OP.  I'm a gonna go with that.


Suit yourself. What do I know? Just because Swedish is my first language?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 9, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I got a Swedish newspaper source translated that confirms the story in the OP.  I'm a gonna go with that.
> ...



I just checked another newspaper source and you may be correct. So the source in OP was bogus. Which is important to know. But still using a toilet when you're probably intoxicated does NOT in any culture entitle a group of men to gang rape a paralyzed woman.. 

Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 9, 2016)

Tell your translator that he can probably find a job as a bus-boy anywhere in town...  without too much difficulty.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 10, 2016)

Swedish men are a bunch of betas, allowing their country to be overrun by Muslims and their women raped.  Sweden is now the rape capital of the world thanks to Muslims.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 10, 2016)

theHawk said:


> Swedish men are a bunch of betas, allowing their country to be overrun by Muslims and their women raped.


No. We are not betas. We are idiots that we allow women to be betas and allow our country to be overrun and be raped by Muslims. We are idiots because we are voluntary slaves to Political Correctness ..... and we are idiots that we do not stop Muslims because we are afraid that someone will call us racists - White Guilt ανώτατο όριο.


----------



## dfens (Oct 10, 2016)

If Swedes want to die that's their choice.

So, we won't have Ikea or Volvo.  Big whoop.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 10, 2016)

dfens said:


> If Swedes want to die that's their choice.
> 
> So, we won't have Ikea or Volvo.  Big whoop.


IKEA products are great - sturdy quality and low prices - but they're not for everyone, especially if you want 'something different'. And VOLVO ... well, I suppose the rear-view mirrors might still be made in Sweden but everything else probably is made in China (for all I know). VOLVO adverts no longer say _"Made *in* Sweden"_ they now read _"Made *by* Sweden"._ The b'stards have some nerve huh!


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 10, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> .....  using a toilet when you're *probably intoxicated* ..


Nothing that I've read indicates that she was intoxicated. She was at a restaurant, not a pub.




flacaltenn said:


> ... does  NOT in any culture entitle a group of men to gang rape *a paralyzed woman*..


She's not paralyzed. She said that the incident made her feel paralyzed. I suppose she means that she was in shock and couldn't react very well against her attackers.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 10, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > .....  using a toilet when you're *probably intoxicated* ..
> ...



Still says she is wheelchair bound. Is THAT fact in doubt as well?


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 10, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Still says she is wheelchair bound. Is THAT fact in doubt as well?








  Nope.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 10, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Still says she is wheelchair bound. Is THAT fact in doubt as well?
> ...



OK -- you've made the point that no one including Brymyr should trust "BareNakedIslam" as a source. But I've seen the handicapped reference in MANY fairly reputable sources. Both Swedish and *this Russian coverage from JUST TODAY..  *

You might want to think that part of your critique about being in a wheelchair. 

Protests on Swedish island, attack on refugee center after rape of wheelchair-bound woman

*Several protests have been held on the Swedish island of Gotland and a refugee center there has been attacked with stones since police released several men, reportedly asylum seekers, accused of gang-raping a wheelchair-bound woman.
The incident took place in the small town of Visby on Gotland on October 2. A woman in her 30s contacted police about the rape, Swedish Aftonbladet newspaper reported, citing her lawyer Staffan Fredriksson. 

The victim said that she had shared a taxi home with a man after going to a restaurant. At some point, she said she needed a toilet and the man offered the one at his place.

“She followed him in and had no fears that something would happen. Then the man took advantage of the situation. The abuse started in the toilet,” Fredriksson said, adding that several other men joined in the abuse.*


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 10, 2016)

And then there's this background piece from a UK legal newsgroup..  

Gotland wheelchair gang rape: Special forces called in

*The trouble started a year ago when the island authorities decided that Gotland, with its homogenous Swedish population and ancient identity and traditions should become modern and multicultural. It was time for Gotland shake off it's sleepy cobwebs and become a vibrant and dynamic part of the new diverse Sweden. The Island was to open refugee centres and welcome hundreds of immigrant "New Gotlanders" who would enrich the isle with their exotic cultures and traditions. The old Gotlanders were exited by the prospect and looked forward with enthusiasm to the new friends they were going to make.

Things did not go as the Gotlanders were lead to believe or had expected. Shortly after the arrival of the immigrants a crime wave of never before seen proportions hit the once peaceful isle. A series of muggings, assaults and rapes flooded over the historical hills and valleys and shocked Gotlanders to the core. It became dangerous for women to go out alone at night, something unthinkable in Gotland just a year ago. And behind it all were the Gotlanders new friends, the immigrants from the Middle East and North Africa who all seemed to be fit, healthy and rather cocksure and assertive young men in their twenties and thirties.

Then, last week, came the final straw. A gang of immigrant men, five of them, held a wheelchair bound young Gotland woman prisoner for three hours and gang raped her. The woman, helpless out of her wheelchair, could offer no resistance or try to escape while she was repeatdly gang raped in what was described as "torture like conditions". The police quickly caught the suspects and held them in custody. The next day the public prosecutor ordered the men to be released since because no force had been used it could not be established with certainty that what had happened was rape.

*


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 10, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Still says she is wheelchair bound. Is THAT fact in doubt as well?
> ...




Of course, there are also those of use who think that Muslims gang raping disabled women ISN'T funny.

To each, their own, I guess.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 10, 2016)

Read the background in my last link above..

So you take an isolated island that has had a uniculture for 10 generations or more and literally turn it into some kind of demented social experiment by putting a large refugee center there with folks still living in 12th century MEast values and culture? All because of blind altruism and clueless about the possible outcomes?

Doesn't that sound a bit demented? And dangerous?

Government shouldn't use petri dishes full of their citizens to do that kind of rapid and untested social engineering.
No where.. No how..

It should all be WAY more controlled and evaluated. But then again. Most govts that have taken the power to DO those experiments, are not very ethical anyways.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 10, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> OK -- you've made the point that no one including Brymyr should trust "BareNakedIslam" as a source. *But I've seen the handicapped reference in MANY fairly reputable sources.*



*WHAT? >>>>>>>>>>> *


flacaltenn said:


> Still says she is *wheelchair *bound.
> * Is THAT fact in doubt as well?*



*MY ANSWER >>>>>>>>>>>> *



GLASNOST said:


> Nope.



*So WHERE'S THE PROBLEM?*


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 10, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > OK -- you've made the point that no one including Brymyr should trust "BareNakedIslam" as a source. *But I've seen the handicapped reference in MANY fairly reputable sources.*
> ...



Pretty clear you're refuting the BROADLY made claim that she was handicapped in your post #28.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 10, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> And then there's this background piece from a UK legal newsgroup..
> 
> Gotland wheelchair gang rape: Special forces called in
> 
> *The trouble started a year ago when the island authorities decided that Gotland, with its homogenous Swedish population and ancient identity and traditions should become modern and multicultural. It was time for Gotland shake off it's sleepy cobwebs and become a vibrant and dynamic part of the new diverse Sweden. The Island was to open refugee centres and welcome hundreds of immigrant "New Gotlanders" who would enrich the isle with their exotic cultures and traditions. The old Gotlanders were exited by the prospect and looked forward with enthusiasm to the new friends they were going to make.*


That's almost funny. Is it a joke? As I remember it the islanders had been fighting against taking in refugees for a long time and in the end it was foisted upon them against their will ...... no _*"excited people looking forward with enthusiasm".* _I'll have to take a look at what I can find, but that's the way I remember it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 10, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > And then there's this background piece from a UK legal newsgroup..
> ...



Yeah -- I bet...  How about they start with 6 refugees and make friends with them 1st?


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 10, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> *Pretty clear *you're refuting the BROADLY made claim that she was handicapped in your post #28.


*'Pretty clear'* to who .... the village idiot? I am beginning to lose patience with you , if I can be perfectly honest. You think that everyone who needs a wheelchair is paralyzed? Really, this dialogue is getting to be stupid. You can believe anything you want to believe. Just don't ask me any more questions.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 10, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *Pretty clear *you're refuting the BROADLY made claim that she was handicapped in your post #28.
> ...



Well crap. Then I'm gonna tell you I don't like talking with foreigners who have dogs crapping on my flag...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 10, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> *So WHERE'S THE PROBLEM?*




Besides your utterly callous lack of concern for the victim?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> That makes them criminals.  What religion they are is irrelevant.  Women will be raped every minute of every day in the United States... by White men, Black men, Hispanic men, Native American men, Muslim men, Christian men, Atheist men, Jewish men... it doesn't matter who they are, they are criminals.




 You are profoundly ignorant, so fall back on the "all religions are the same" platitude offered by useful idiots.

   Mohammad ordered his followers to rape the women in the lands they invaded.  Do you REALLY think Jesus instructed His followers to do the same?


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 11, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Well crap. Then I'm gonna tell you I don't like talking with foreigners who have dogs crapping on my flag...


You can shit on your flag or salute it, but neither will change the facts of this story. You can shit on my flag if it makes you feel better ..... but that won't change the facts of this story either.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 12, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Of course, there are also those of use who think that Muslims gang raping disabled women ISN'T funny. To each, their own, I guess.



It must be difficult for flacaltenn to get his trousers on every morning ..... with your face stuck to his buttocks.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Oct 15, 2016)

The cowardly Swedish government should just go ahead and appoint a few Imams to run the country, then start attending the mosques for prayers, five times a day.  It's over for Sweden because nobody there has enough backbone to raise a fighting force to drive out the invaders and execute the government traitors.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 16, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> .......  It's over for Sweden because nobody there has enough backbone to raise a fighting force to drive out the invaders and execute the government traitors.


Not exactly true. I agree with you that the time is nigh (too late? not too late?) but SD and Jimmie Åkesson are chaffing at the bit, ready, willing and able (one hopes) to take care of business. They are on the rise and many (I mean *many!*) have already gone over to 'his side' of the struggle. So we'll see if your prediction is right .....  or not.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Oct 16, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > .......  It's over for Sweden because nobody there has enough backbone to raise a fighting force to drive out the invaders and execute the government traitors.
> ...


Yeah, time will tell, but I don't think it's going to turn out favorable for Sweden.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 16, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


We are definitely not happy with the circumstances. However, things seem to have calmed down. We are allowing less across our borders, although there are still the violent incidents with "you know who" as the perpetrator. On the other hand, government and media have hush-hushed so much already, so ............ you never know. I read an underground news outlet that usually doesn't miss a chance to blurt out the results of this immigration fiasco, but even they are reporting less Muslim treachery. One can hope!


----------



## LuckyDuck (Oct 16, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


They'll simply maintain a high birthrate and with large numbers change the political landscape.  Sweden will lose and become and Islamic nation.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 16, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> They'll simply maintain a high birthrate and with large numbers change the political landscape.  Sweden will lose and become and Islamic nation.



I would like to reply to your post, but unfortunately I am not allowed to respond to such subjects by word of USMB moderation.


----------

